

Unavoidable patterns in strings - ecthiender
https://plus.google.com/app/basic/stream/z12pfvhxqvqhdd4h004cfhdxklvyydaikgk

======
cmdrfred
Not to nit pick, but in the picture at the bottom the first set of 4 numbers
where it says 0000, shouldn't the first two numbers be highlighted blue and
the other two red?

~~~
garethadams
That would be valid, but '0' is a shorter substring that appears consecutively

